

Startup Quote: Michael Dell, founder, Dell - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3466182438

======
raychancc
You can’t be afraid to fail because that’s when you learn.

\- Michael Dell (@michaeldell)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3466182438>

